# [hs] Kriminalbeamte fordern zentrale Datenbank für Verbindungsdaten



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2008)

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung solle in einer zentralen Datenbank unter Aufsicht des Datenschutzbeauftragten erfolgen: "Es ist offensichtlich, dass sensible Kundendaten bei privaten Unternehmen mehr als schlecht aufgehoben sind", sagte der BDK-Vorsitzende.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: [hs] Kriminalbeamte fordern zentrale Datenbank für Verbindungsdaten*

Ich frag mich nur wie man das technisch lösen will.
Die Datenmenge, die da anfällt, ist unglaublich groß...


----------

